# Happy 9th Birthday, Joey!



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hard to believe it's been three years and two months ago since a 6-year-old beautiful boy came into our lives, and changed us completely.

Joey has been a four-legged learning curve for us. We've learned about food, walks, shedding, squirrels, toys, etc.

A big shout-out to my husband's cousin and his wife, who brought Joey into our life.

We hope to have many more years with him.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joey!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Joey!!!

:birthday:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joey!!! Wishing you many more


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Very regal and handsome birthday boy you have there! He doesn't look a day over 3..

I recently adopted a 2 yr. old rescue (Maxwell) and he will be our 4th GSD; see if he minds being vacuumed with the shop-vac to cut down on the shedding. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Omg he's so beautiful. Happy birthday big boy!!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What a handsome fella! Happy birthday, Joey!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

So regal and handsome! He looks like a big sweetheart  happy birthday young man


----------

